# NEC Code to Bring to Exam?



## yellowjacket03 (Oct 29, 2009)

I plan to take the Power test in April. I have a copy of the 2002 NEC Code. Do you think I will need the 2008 edition? I've been able to answer sample questions using the 2002 and don't know if there are any major changes in the 2008 edition.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Oct 29, 2009)

^ You will need the 2008 edition. To illustrate the point, if you have the old (pre-2008) NCEES sample exam, try answering the NEC questions with either the 2005 or 2008 editions of the NEC. With a document that size, you don't have to have major changes to lead you astray on the exam. Minor ones will do the trick just fine.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 29, 2009)

Ditto. The practice problems are from old tests that have been retired (i.e. they likely required a different version of the NEC). You may do well with the 2002 on the practice problems, but it could come back to bite you on the current exam which uses the 2008 NEC.


----------



## Kuku (Nov 3, 2009)

You'd be OK with the 2005 version in my opinion. I don't believe they would ask questions that would have changed between the '05 and the '08. A lot of the questions will be looking things up in tables, which haven't changed in decades.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Nov 3, 2009)

Here's what it says on ncees website:



> _Code information required to solve questions will be consistent with the last edition of the code issued before the year of the exam. Exams given in 2009 will reference the 2008 National Electrical Code® (NEC®)._


----------



## Jiggalolo (Jan 14, 2010)

To be on the safe side, I'd go with NEC 2008 Handbook. When I took the exam, I saw many people especially the old timers using very old copies of the NEC, even earlier than 2002.


----------

